# do they tell you when they need to go out?



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

hope everyone is well. i was hoping you might have some helpful suggestions on how to get your puppy to tell you when they need to go out. our four month old girl has about one accident a week but i think its just because we have good timing and know her schedule. she shows "signals" like sniffing around in circles or acting like a total lunatic but she doesn't go to the back door or bark at us when she needs to go out. 

any suggestions on how we can get her to tell us when she needs to go out in the garden?


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

lolasummer said:


> hope everyone is well. i was hoping you might have some helpful suggestions on how to get your puppy to tell you when they need to go out. our four month old girl has about one accident a week but i think its just because we have good timing and know her schedule. she shows "signals" like sniffing around in circles or acting like a total lunatic but she doesn't go to the back door or bark at us when she needs to go out.
> 
> any suggestions on how we can get her to tell us when she needs to go out in the garden?


Hi,

With Bailey, as soon as we saw the signs you mentioned we would pick him up and take him outside, wait until he had finished, then praise like mad. As it was spring when we got him, the patio doors were always open for him to wonder out and I had the first week off work to watch him like a hawk. I can honestly say that by the end of the first week he was house trained and only had a few night time accidents on newspaper while still young.

Now he will go to the patio doors and scratch at them to go out, or if it is in the morning and we're still in bed, he will bark or whimper.

Maybe we were just lucky, but stick with it and try and be pro active and get her out as soon as you see the signs, before she goes. She'll soon get it.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't actually have these (as I don't have my poo yet) but I have read posts on here where people talk about "poochie bells" I did look them up for when I get my dog and they are bells on a strip of material that you hang up at the back door and you teach your dog to ring them when he wants to go out. 

Woo


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I am not this lucky when it comes to Rudi  i have had her for five weeks and she is just not picking up the house training - she has no interest in peeing on the paper and just goes when she wants - I have to keep taking her out but she will still come in and wee on some occasions  frustrating. You are very lucky  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It takes quite a while before they ask to go out. We had Daisy as an older pup (five months) but she was not toilet trained so we started from scratch. It took a good three months before she would actually scratch at the door and ask to go out. At times it seemed like we would never get there but now I take it for granted. 

We used to have a cat flap that Daisy could just about squeeze through but having just got a new door and no longer having a cat we decided not to replace it. Thankfully Daisy is still asking but I am going to get some poochie bells on both of my doors so that we can always hear her. There is a great selection on this website..

http://www.dougalsden.co.uk/dogs/poochie-bells.html

I am going to have a proper look tonight and place an order.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I am not this lucky when it comes to Rudi  i have had her for five weeks and she is just not picking up the house training - she has no interest in peeing on the paper and just goes when she wants - I have to keep taking her out but she will still come in and wee on some occasions  frustrating. You are very lucky  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It took Lady telling us with poochie bells before she got the hang of it completely....she was never one for signals...and to this day she almost pees while walking....still squating, but walking forward I guess to get away from it...lol I don't know. she was a tough one to crack too....but the poochie bells did it for us.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just noticed that Dougals Den have 15% off this month. Just type 'NationalPet' at the check out.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine don't have a way of telling me either. They just go and stand by the door and look mournful. I tried bells on the door but dexter was scared of them as he is of anything noisy!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Good..it's not just me then  I am just waiting for the day!! He is only 11 weeks so I am grateful he goes on the 'very' frequent times I let him out !! X


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kav2yv


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It takes quite a while before they ask to go out. We had Daisy as an older pup (five months) but she was not toilet trained so we started from scratch. It took a good three months before she would actually scratch at the door and ask to go out. At times it seemed like we would never get there but now I take it for granted.
> 
> We used to have a cat flap that Daisy could just about squeeze through but having just got a new door and no longer having a cat we decided not to replace it. Thankfully Daisy is still asking but I am going to get some poochie bells on both of my doors so that we can always hear her. There is a great selection on this website..
> 
> ...


I have some lovely Poochie Bells .. just haven't hung them on the door yet ... Honey & Picnic just sit quietly at the back door waiting to be let out .. good girls


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jojo!!! you have had those bells for quite some time now....I am sure the girls will be perfect at it. why not give it a try


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I found these poochie bells the other day on Dougalsden website...I am going to get some soon.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo, I am giggling here, as I have bought them but don't really think my girls need them lol, as they just sit next to the door and wait for me to open it .. I will hang them up promise, I just liked the idea of them ... hubby just said what are you typing and laughing about :S :S.. sorry darling, that I just spend all your money on my dogs lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

maybe for your next puppy then Jojo!!! lol!!!!


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

l just used a old bell of my parrots on a wire and it works a treat buddy still uses it now at 9mths


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy scratches at the door but the problem is my house is often quite noisy and since the loss of the cat flap I am worried I wont hear her. Poochie bells now ordered  can't wait to try them and just hoping that she rings them rather than chews them!


----------



## RoxiesMomma (Mar 13, 2012)

My apartment is kinda small so I'm able to see when Roxie wanders over to the front door. Like someone else said, she'll sit in front of the door and look at me with these pitiful eyes then look at the door then look at me again. I just want to laugh everytime she does it because it's so cute . I used to let her out of the back door before she got all of her shots so sometimes she'll get mixed up and go to that door but the "look" is still the same.


----------



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

i just ordered some poochie bells from dougals den (with the discount - thanks). how do you introduce your dog to them? by ringing them when you take them out in the garden? sorry if thats a silly/obvious question. 

thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They come with instructions but there is some info here that someone has posted on their blog.

http://www.dougalsden.co.uk/blog/tag/poochie-bells/


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I do love these bells but Dexter has managed to destroy the ribbon. The bells are intact & in no danger of being swallowed but I will have to come up with an idea of how to mend them now !!


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

I highly recommend the bells. When Kody was about 3 months old we started using the bells. Everytime we took him out to eliminate, we would ring the bells and say "lets go potty". It took about a month for him to catch on and start ringing them himself. Now that he's 6 1/2 months, we can be upstairs and he will run down the steps and ring the bells to be let out. 

Be patient and consistant, I'm sure your pup will get it.


----------

